# advice on fire forest final fight



## riverrunner (Dec 4, 2011)

OK asking for help from Ranger Wickett as well as other DMs who have already gone past the final battle in the Seela village. At this point my group has killed Gwenvere, talked to Timbre, learned all there is to know about the seela and the Living Blade, and are headed back to the village.
They have convinced Timbre to come with them and are at this point leery of Vuhl. They plan on taking Timbre to Papuvin in the village with the party meat sheild acting as a bodyguard to prevent any "accidents" from occuring to the dryad. They intend to then send someone out to pull the sword out and to kill the stag when it comes up out of the water.

My questions are this:

1. Will Timbre defend herself in anyway or is she so despondent that she will stand there if attacked? To kill her with one hit is this basically a coup-de-grace?

2. If Vuhl cannot get close enough to the dryad to kill her with a dagger what are his options as he is locked in seela form while they are singing?

3. Have Vuhl and Kazyk ever spoken and could that be Vuhl's ace in the hole to have Timbre killed without revealing his form?

4. Does the song of forms have to be sung in sylvan or do they only have to be able to speak sylvan to be able to learn it? 

5. If Timbre is slain by Vuhl where the party is obviously not involved, will Papuvin then attack Vuhl?

6. Once Indomitability has been released from the lake bed, come to shore, and begun attacking if the song ends for any reason does he immediatly leave his material form and flee or is he so enraged he will stay to kill the singers and his betrayers till the end?

7. Can someone atop the 15 ft tall tower be reached and attacked by the stag?

8. As soon as Indomitability is released and the charachters attack him, I would assume he would end their boon from him as it is a free action. Is this correct

the party is already suspicious of everyone after having agreed to help Kazyk and the fiery dragon image. They are aware that somehow they are about to get screwed just not the direction it is coming from. I anticipate that they plan to have the heavy fighter get _enlarged_, swim out to pull out the sword and then have the rest of the party ready to use the stag as a shooting gallery as it swims in. I would really appreciate any suggestions to make this a really nasty but winnable fight

Finally, I am going back though all the entries from the beginning to try and pick up tips. It is very time consuming to search through nonrelated entries. Is it possible to go back and have the WoTBS prefix added to all the entries related or is that to difficult?

Thanks to all that reply!!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 4, 2011)

riverrunner said:


> Is it possible to go back and have the WoTBS prefix added to all the entries related or is that to difficult?




It's possible.  It's just hours of work!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 5, 2011)

riverrunner said:


> Finally, I am going back though all the entries from the beginning to try and pick up tips. It is very time consuming to search through nonrelated entries. Is it possible to go back and have the WoTBS prefix added to all the entries related or is that to difficult?




You could also do a Google search on this forum to pick out (for example) everything related to the Fire Forest, like so:


```
site:site:http://www.enworld.org/forum/en-publishing/ fire forest
```
This would also allow you to hone in on more specific subjects (say, what to do with Torrent).


----------



## riverrunner (Dec 12, 2011)

*advice still needed, Please*

Ok thanks for the tip on searching but so far noone has offered any advice on the questions I had so here's a second shot....

they have a couple plans they are trying to decide on

1. use the feather token to create a boat, go out and try and pull out the sword and let things progress from there. this I can handle no problem.

2. bodyguard Timbre from Vuhl and have her convince the Seela to stop singing long enough for the baddie to go non corporeal and then start singing again forcing him back to hittable form. this way they keep their bargain with him and still be able to kill him if needed

the truly humorous thing is the rogue in the party is totally self serving and is planning a sneak off to try and steal the sword for herself prior to any preparation getting done. She mistakenly thinks that by the sword being bound to her she will be able to control the Seela and the entire forest. 

Please answer some of these questions if you don't mind as I am finding myself at wit,s end with some of the things these guys are coming up with.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 12, 2011)

The short answer is, 'whatever you think works best.' But (bearing in mind we published this almost 5 years ago, so the memory's a bit fuzzy) here's what I figure:



riverrunner said:


> 1. Will Timbre defend herself in anyway or is she so despondent that she will stand there if attacked? To kill her with one hit is this basically a coup-de-grace?




It depends how the PCs spin it. If they're like, We're saving the forest, she might let them. If they just rush in to kill her, well, she'll think they're enemies and fight back.



> 2. If Vuhl cannot get close enough to the dryad to kill her with a dagger what are his options as he is locked in seela form while they are singing?




No he's not. He's a horrible tentacle monster who can disguise himself via illusions. So he could attack her.



> 3. Have Vuhl and Kazyk ever spoken and could that be Vuhl's ace in the hole to have Timbre killed without revealing his form?




I hadn't planned it, but that could work.



> 4. Does the song of forms have to be sung in sylvan or do they only have to be able to speak sylvan to be able to learn it?




Never thought about it. It probably doesn't sound as good in other languages, but if you want it to work, sure, why not?



> 5. If Timbre is slain by Vuhl where the party is obviously not involved, will Papuvin then attack Vuhl?




I'd have him follow the party's lead. If they fight, he'll be encouraged enough to fight. Otherwise, he might just despair and give up.



> 6. Once Indomitability has been released from the lake bed, come to shore, and begun attacking if the song ends for any reason does he immediatly leave his material form and flee or is he so enraged he will stay to kill the singers and his betrayers till the end?




I think we figured the second option. He might be convinced to leave at that point, but on his own he'd keep fighting.



> 7. Can someone atop the 15 ft tall tower be reached and attacked by the stag?




No, but it's a flimsy tower that a stag could knock down.



> 8. As soon as Indomitability is released and the characters attack him, I would assume he would end their boon from him as it is a free action. Is this correct?




I don't recall the rules, but yeah, that sounds right.



> the party is already suspicious of everyone after having agreed to help Kazyk and the fiery dragon image. They are aware that somehow they are about to get screwed just not the direction it is coming from. I anticipate that they plan to have the heavy fighter get _enlarged_, swim out to pull out the sword and then have the rest of the party ready to use the stag as a shooting gallery as it swims in. I would really appreciate any suggestions to make this a really nasty but winnable fight




If you're willing to fudge things a bit, and you think the party might overwhelm Indomitability, perhaps when the sword is pulled out, the fire within him magically pushes aside the water (which carries away anyone next to him) and hardens the lakebed, so he's able to charge straight to shore. This should mitigate any threat of peppering him with arrows while he swims to shore.


----------



## riverrunner (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice!


----------

